# Thinking of egg sharing for IVF



## JacquieH (Aug 22, 2009)

This is my first post here. Hello all!

Well, been seeing adverts on the trains about egg donation for free/reduced price IVF for a while now and only recently did the realisation hit me and DH that we could do this!

History: We are a mixed race couple. I'm 34, 35 in October, DH just turned 38. We've been trying since Feb '05. We've been pregnant 4x but these all devastatingly ended in early miscarriages. I also have fibroids, and had an open myomectomy in Aug '07 to remove the bulk of them (5 were removed, still have 2 small ones as it got too dangerous to remove these). Only fallen pregnant once since myomectomy. We had RMC tests following the last MC, including chromosomal tests, and all is well, apart from the fct I have a raised thromboelastogram, meaning next time I fall pg I'll have to take 75mg aspirin throughout. Trouble is, it's not happened yet, and as we've tried a while, every month we fail to fall pg is such a dissapointment! Hence the decision to go for egg sharing/IVF. DH is also happy to donate sperm, but that's a whole other discussion, lol.

Anyway, this is my first stop as it were. Next, I'll make a phone call to the Lister and get the ball rolling. I just hope there are couples out there who will accept my eggs. I'm originally from Africa. Not come across anyone whose criteria I meet, sigh, but here's hoping.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Jacquie - Sorry to hear of all the things you and your DH have been through  

I hope that your eggshare process will be a more positive one for you both.

I am more then sure that there is someone on the lister waiting list waiting for your wonderful donation.

Just popped in to wish you luck in your up & coming tx. 

xxx


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Jacquie and welcome to FF!

Sounds like you have had a tough time hun   . I am sure that there is someone (of the same race as you) just waiting for the phonecall to say they have a match! most people are waiting 2 years for an egg donor!!! My advice would be to contact Lister and see what they say. It may be worth contacting some other clinics who offer egg share in your area, as all have slightly different criteria for acceptance and have different costs. You can find out which clinics offer egg share by searching on the HFEA website. But being based in london you will have plenty of choice. Lister has a good reputation, but i am with Londons Women Clinic (swansea) who are fab and i know they have a clinic based in harley street too. There are different boards on FF for most clinics so you can always pop on to those and see what people who are having treatment there have to say.

Wishing you the best of luck with your treatment. If you have any questions then feel free to ask (if i can't answer it then some else on here will be able too!!)


----------



## JacquieH (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you ladies. It's been a bumpy road, but I'm holding on for a happy ending. We've even discussed adoption, so hey, if all else doesn't work, we'll still be parents.


----------

